# Mike's Knives



## mhenry

Just a few to get started 280mm Takeda, and the Carter brothers 283mm gyuto, 230mm funy


----------



## chazmtb

Beautiful knives and handles, especially the Carter Funy.


----------



## mhenry

A few of my other Takeda's

270mm Gyuto
215mm Suji
210mm Bunka
250mm Kiritsuke Gyuto


----------



## Eamon Burke

That 270 gyuto has a groan-worthy handle.


----------



## apicius9

Great stuff. For me, the two Carters come in head to head...

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

Very nice. What is the main wood on the bigger Carter?


----------



## mhenry

JohnnyChance said:


> Very nice. What is the main wood on the bigger Carter?


Thanks, Spalted Oak Bunion got it from Mark


----------



## EdipisReks

those knives look great!


----------



## mhenry

Here's a couple more
270mm Big Daddy Gyuto
120mm Watanabe petty with a Stefan handle


----------



## chazmtb

That big one is ment for crocodiles, isn't it.


----------



## Redfisher

WOW! Stunning those are the reason I like to collect kitchen knives.

Jeff


----------



## Hermes7792

Thats not a knife...
THIS is a knife!


----------



## mhenry

Some of you guys are going to beat me up for saying this, but this 270mm Moritaka is at the moment my favorite knife, It feels perfect in hand, cuts like a motha, and stays sharp almost too long, I never get to re-sharpen it


----------



## GLE1952

Great knives and handles Mike!
Is your Moritaka the standard Blue or the Supreme series?
Thanks for sharing,
Glen


----------



## mhenry

Thanks Glen, its the supreme series


----------



## tk59

supreme series? i can't believe i missed that one. nice stash, mike!


----------



## mhenry

tk59 said:


> supreme series? i can't believe i missed that one. nice stash, mike!



Thanks, supreme series= Aogami Super


----------



## tk59

mhenry said:


> supreme series= Aogami Super


Haha. Thanks, my bad.


----------



## Justin0505

All of the custom handle work is really nice. Who made what?


----------



## Andrew H

I believe Mike made all of them except for the Stefan handle on the 120mm petty, and the Harner.


----------



## mhenry

Andrew H said:


> I believe Mike made all of them except for the Stefan handle on the 120mm petty, and the Harner.



Correct. Thanks!


----------



## mhenry

Thought I would another. 165mm Hakata


----------



## mhenry

Another I just finished rehandling 270mm Konosuke Fujiyama. I love me some Ironwood BTW


----------



## mhenry

My homemade hone rod


----------



## mhenry

Another Takeda (can you have too many?) a 255mm Sasanoha. If you have been thinking of buying a Takeda and are turned off by the blade height this is the knife, only 47mm tall at the heel.


----------



## Bryan G.

A 283 and a 270 Takeda? You are a mad man. That 283 looks like a machete or is it just the angle. Looks really tall. How do you like the Kono Fujiyama? I really love the HD and the Fujiyama 240s are priced really well ... I keep telling myself it will fill my 500$+ Carter wanting for a bit longer.

Your Carter's by the way DON'T help this, thanks  ... I don't know who is more nuts, you for owning it ... or Butch for making it. Holy Jesus. I do bow down to your "mighty" ness.

Kind Regards

Bryan

PS ... the Bunko handle, yo that's pretty gnarly


----------



## Burl Source

I am curious.
With all these knives looking so good, how are they displayed at home.
I would think a dedicated knife area, kind of like a kitchen knife shrine.

Beautiful knives.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Burl Source said:


> With all these knives looking so good, how are they displayed at home.



+1

Impressive collection Mike, and beautiful handle work.


----------



## bcrano

Really great work mike. Inspiring me to make my own handles.


----------



## mhenry

Go for it! If I can do it anyone can




bcrano said:


> Really great work mike. Inspiring me to make my own handles.


----------



## kalaeb

mhenry said:


> Go for it! If I can do it anyone can



Some definate drool worthy stuff in here. You definately have a talent for it.


----------



## Ontravelling

Yeah, your handles look really good. I especially dig those Carters!


----------



## Bryan G.

That's a nice knife  but handle is better


----------



## Sushi Ninja

mhenry said:


> My homemade hone rod



WOW!


----------



## jgraeff

mhenry said:


> Another Takeda (can you have too many?) a 255mm Sasanoha. If you have been thinking of buying a Takeda and are turned off by the blade height this is the knife, only 47mm tall at the heel.



thats an awesome knife!


----------



## mhenry

It's been a looooong time since I have added anything to this thread, so here's a couple. I've been on a suji buying spree lately
Takeda 270mm suji
Masakage 270mm suji


----------



## Hattorichop

Those handles look great!
I think you need to throw a Carter suji in there as well:biggrin:


----------



## kalaeb

Good looking Mike. I think those shorter ferrule pieces are growing on me.


----------



## mhenry

And another, Yoshikane SLD Damascus.


----------



## add

WOW ! ! !


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mhenry said:


> And another, Yoshikane SLD Damascus.



I love everything about this knife.


----------



## mhenry

IMO no collection is complete without a Stefan handle
Thinned 240mm Watanabe


----------



## quantumcloud509

I must have missed the boat, because youre the second guy on here with a 280mm Takeda Guyoto. Whole collection is rad man - beautiful handle work.


----------



## wellminded1

Amazing collection.


----------



## apicius9

mhenry said:


> IMO no collection is complete without a Stefan handle
> Thinned 240mm Watanabe



I have to agree with that 



wellminded1 said:


> Amazing collection.



With that also!

Stefan


----------

